# Calphalon Warranty



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I just thought I'd share a recent experience with Calphalon that was very positive. I often buy Calphalon Seconds at a local Outlet mall. For years I abused them and tossed them in the recycle bin as they were pretty darn cheap. Mostly I had trouble with the anodized finish wearing off the inside bottom of the Commercial series. A few years back I replaced an 8 QT stock pot but decided to send the old one back to see if Calphalon would cover it under warranty. Sure enough I received a new 8QT stock pot. Calphalon's warranty even applied to factory seconds! I recently sent another pot in with the same issue. Calphalon was apparently bought out by Rubbermaid and has discontinued a number of the Commercial Line anodized products. The factory rep I spoke to told me they would send me a check and I thought I'd be waiting a year to get it.  Less than four weeks from returning the pot I received my refund. If you ever have a Calphalon product wear out don't make the mistake I did in the past by tossing them. Send them back to the factory. No receipt was required! 

Dave


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

If I had a Calphalon Seconds store near me... I'd be in trouble!!

A few months ago, I boxed up 3 items to send back.  Two different size skillets... think I got them on sale at BB&B for something like $49.  Non-stick just wasn't so non-stick anymore.  I never used metal tools in them, but sure I probably ran them thru dishwasher on occasion.  Third piece was favorite sauce pan... part of a set that I bought easily 20 years ago.  The non-stick surface was showing signs of wear... from whisks??... never metal.  I had heard/read/seen information about their return/replace policy and just went for it.  Went to their website, filled in a little information, and printed out a shipping label.  It cost me about $12 to ship them off... at cheapest rate... but figured didn't have anything to lose.  Had NO receipts available.  About a week to 10 days later... had BRAND NEW replacements.  Skillets... exact same item.  Sauce pan... same size but probably "newer" model.  Plan to send off stock pot that was part of original set in near future.


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Which mall did you go to? Is the store called Caphalon Seconds?


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Think I found the answer to my question in another thread you commented in. Is it the Chef's Outlet at Birch Run? I've never been in that store, is there a clearance rack or special area for seconds? Their website only lists cutlery, but I have to assume that they carry other items as well. Probably both " regular" and discounted?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sparkie I didn't realize I had any neighbors here on CT! The Chef's Outlet @ Birch Run does carry firsts and seconds of Calphalon. They have big racks of Calphalon seconds from most of the line. Even the first quality is pretty discounted from most stores but I tend to focus on the store specials when I get there as they are usually the best buys. I never paid much attention to the knives as their selection is very small. Birch Run is about an hour and fifteen minutes North for us and we usually hit Frankenmuth for a drive on the same trip.

thatchairlady I'm glad to hear others have had similar experiences with Calphalon!

Dave


----------



## jhenske (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a warped Calphalon telflon coated flat frypan which I would like to try and return - it is about 6 to 8 months old.  I thought my stove was unlevel but after checking it is definitely the pan.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought my pans were warped as well. Turns out it was me! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Dave


----------

